# Not Replacing Norm Abrams



## donnyTop5 (May 9, 2009)

Has anybody else just got their new issue of Woodshop News? Apparently a man named Thomas J. MacDonald is going to be starting a new woodworking show on PBS this fall.

http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/index.html

There are some links to a few episodes of Bob Villa that he was in on his website. If the show comes together it will vary greatly from Norm's show, as Thomas is younger and comes from a different skill set.

Looking forward to the pilot episode!


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

well that would be our very own T chisel 
http://lumberjocks.com/tommy_mac


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looking forward to it!


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

T-chisel is a great choice. Go look at his Bombe Secretary build and you will get an idea of how good he is. I imagine there will have to be a few audio edits for it to be on PBS. His podcasts are very informative. Can't wait.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

His work is pretty amazing.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Name for the show?


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

i'm just happy there will be a woodworking show! at least they are replacing norm's show with another woodworking show.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

No name yet. I'm sure there will be some sort of announcement when it's decided.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Aaaaaaah you just gotta get past the whole bastan thing and look at his work. MUSEUM QUALITY FOR SURE!!!!!!!
If I ever get half that good I will consider myself fortunate indeed! So Bring it on Tommy!

Chris


----------



## donnyTop5 (May 9, 2009)

Too True Chris! I'm gonna get me a shirt that says "I'm with knothead"...


----------

